
DoNotPay: a new tool to help you automatically sue companies who get hacked - tareqak
http://www.businessinsider.com/donotpay-lock-security-down-sue-after-hacks-2018-10?op=1
======
tareqak
Original title: "The 21-year-old who built a robot lawyer to fight parking
tickets has a new tool to help you automatically sue companies who get hacked"

